

Trees and Other Hierarchies in MySQL (Relational/hierarchical data overview) - tom_b
http://www.artfulsoftware.com/mysqlbook/sampler/mysqled1ch20.html

======
tom_b
This is a well done summary that is really appropriate for any RDBMS. More
than worthwhile if you deal with hierarchical and relational data.

